# White lump on cory fin?



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My cory didn't have this lump when I bought it. 

I'm wondering if it's stress related since they're still super nervous about their new home. 

Is it possibly contagious? >_> Not looking forward to trying to chase one cory around a heavily planted 75g tank and picking out all my rock caves. It already took five minutes to catch the bugger in a Petco tank. 

The fish isn't acting unusual. Just skittish.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Does it have a rough texture like cauliflower?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Not that I can tell. It looks kind of like a drop of white school glue.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You can first assume it's a parasite and I think you can use prazipro with cories to treat it. You'd want to call Hikari for more information or maybe someone will post. 
The other possibility is a tumor and the best hope for the fish is to trim that section of fin which you'd probably have to sedate to do. Trimming normally cures it and the fin will grow back but let go it spreads to the body and then there is no cure. A nail scissors would do it. Obviously this is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

The fish has taken a turn for the worse this morning.

It is laying on its side. I thought it was dead, but it's just barely breathing.

So I'm guessing parasite is more likely. Tumors don't hurt the fish as fast, right?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Not unless it already had internally. You can try putting in a weak solution of 
methylene blue in another hospital tank or floating container if you have on that is free of soap residue.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay I got meth blue on hand.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Make it a very light easy to see through color. Cories tolerate only low doses of stuff. I had one cory that was ill that I stuck in the solution. It stayed for two days and jumped out of the container on it's own and it has been fine since.

I don't think this will cure the lump it might just save the fish so you can take further action to save the fish.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I dunno if it helps, but I got a clearer picture of the lump when I cupped it.

Sitting in the meth blue at the moment. The fish seems to be able to right itself sometimes but then it kind of goes on its side again.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Put some plants in the container for it to lean on. You could try to use a teeny pinch of espom salt. I found at least one thread on planet catfish that said that would be ok noting that plant fertilizer has magnesium in it.. However, I have not done it personally before. The lump would only be able to be dealt with once the fish is able to breath normally and right itself. If it were my fish after seeing tumors and lymphocystis take over a kill a few of my fish I'd boil a nail scissors to sanitize it, sedate and carefully clip the lump off. Some people trim their bettas fins to make them grow a certain way. I don't agree with that but it does show it can be done. I've seen youtube video discussing such topics. Hopefully the little cat will get stable.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Was getting really worried since the cory was practically upside down under the heater, but after I came back from work it righted itself again, ate a crumb of sinking wafer and swam around to another spot in the tank.

It's still a bit on the sluggish side and breathing somewhat weakly, but farther from the cusp of death than this morning.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am glad cat is improving. Is it still in the methylene blue?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah it's still in the meth blue. Today it's starting to swim around the hospital tank instead of staying still until I freak it out with a flashlight to check on it. Should I change it back to normal water?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

No leave it there until the fish seems "perky" and normal. The water and meth blue should be changed at least every other day. Does the lump look the same? After cat seems stronger the lump will need to be considered before returning to the regular tank.

One other thing is the lump staining blue? Meth blue stains dead tissue.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay yeah. The cory isn't perky yet. 

The lump didn't stain blue, but it appears to have shrunk slightly.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My camera sucks at focusing on small things and does it in the most finicky way possible.

Haven't had any change with the lump, though the fish seems to be getting paler.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to PM you.


----------

